# Passenger door stuck..



## sr20de (May 28, 2003)

Yeah.. I can't explain it any better than that. The thing is stuck, and it won't open.

After school, my brother opened the door and got in, just like he would any other day.. I was already in the car, and was getting ready to start it. My brother looks over at me and goes "The door won't close". I said, yeah it will, shut it. So, he did it again, nothing. He tried it 3 or 4 times, and it still wouldn't shut. So I pushed the lock in, and grabbed the handle and closed it. I didn't slam it hard or anything, just closed it. It closed then. 

Well, we get home, and I get out of the car, and my brother looks at me again and says "The door won't open".. I'm thinking "Fuck, something else going wrong".. And sure enough the door won't open. Me and my dad tried everything.. and we can't figure it out. It's like it's locked on the inside. The key can't turn the lock to unlock it though, because you can't put enough pressure on it to turn the lock cylinder, or the key would surely break. 

Does anyone know what's up with this? I can't figure it out. This fucking sucks.


----------



## sentra94jwt (Oct 24, 2003)

i can't unlock the driver doors with the key i have to get inside to unlock it
but the door open and close. itbegin to snow around here and i really wanted a working door.(driver's liscence too would help. didnt pass the test)


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

yea wtf i cant open the driver door either in my car with the key, i have to get in and open the driver door to get in...errm is this a feature of the car or is mine jacked up....i can spin the key in a circle in the passenger side lol


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

sounds like your guy's linkage is pretty screwed up, I had a problem with my B12's pass. side door, you couldn't open it from the outside because the linkage in the door was just worn. The driver's side door had a problem of not being able to unlock from the outside, same problem, worn linkage. I guess from all the years of pulling up,down,back,forth on the rods kind of starts to straighten out the bends in the linkage and it stops working. I had to pull the door panel off to fix this of corse, i don't know how your gonna do that if the door is stuck closed, but I just bent the linkage a little more were the bends were and it fixed the problem.


----------



## sr20de (May 28, 2003)

Got it fixed. My dad popped it with a slimjim, and it opens and closes.. Before when you pushed the lock button on the driverside door, the passenger side wouldn't lock, but the driver side would. Anyway, my dad rolled my window down, stuck a slim jim in the window slot, and eventually got the linkage to unstick. Now the door works fine.. actually it works better than before, because now when you push the lock button on the driver side, the passenger side locks, too!

Hell yeah.. my day just went from :thumbdwn: to :thumbup:


----------



## bryce (Nov 30, 2003)

sr20de said:


> Got it fixed. My dad popped it with a slimjim, and it opens and closes.. Before when you pushed the lock button on the driverside door, the passenger side wouldn't lock, but the driver side would. Anyway, my dad rolled my window down, stuck a slim jim in the window slot, and eventually got the linkage to unstick. Now the door works fine.. actually it works better than before, because now when you push the lock button on the driver side, the passenger side locks, too!
> 
> Hell yeah.. my day just went from :thumbdwn: to :thumbup:


Yeah, w/ my car. The passenger side door doesn't unlock from the inside and doesn't lock from the outside, but I haven't been able to figure out what to do. Any ideas would be helpful?????


----------



## Khorne (Dec 11, 2003)

ok, a slightly different story, but same damned scenario. 
as dumb me left the keys in the car, a friend mechanic decided to use his own slim jim on my car... at the time both doors worked fine, but as he unlocked my passenger side door, something must of pulled and now bing. Same problem as you people. fine unlocking and locking from inside, but its like turning freely with the key on the outside with no effect. 
Any solutions to this problem please PM me. I also tried getting into my door(litterally to fix it) , but the thing doesn't like to let go at the top by the window. This is another dilema that would be helpful if i got some tips.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Are your doors sagging at all? Neither one of my locks work right because the sagging doors misalign them. I had the same problem with someone getting locked in.


----------

